# Lack of acceptable male hairstyles



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Any other guy bothered by this? I mean, it seems like the only acceptable hairstyles are short and normal or a buzzcut. Everything else gets ridiculed. People make such sharp judgments just over your haircut.
Let's see:
Short and messy- Bro/dbag
Medium and straight- Emo
Medium and messy (what I have now)- That's not even a style, you look ridiculous!
Long and straight- You look like a girl!
Long and messy- Are you homeless?

Plus any other hairstyle that's a bit extreme. It's kinda frustrating, it feels like you can't have individuality without being judged. Maybe I don't want to look like everyone else or maybe the more classical styles don't suit me!


----------



## Fooza (Sep 4, 2013)

Short on the sides and semi long ontop is the best for me. It can be styled smartly or messy depending on what look I wana go for on that particular day.


----------



## LimePenguin (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah I always have a hard time trying to pick a new hairstyle to go for, only to be play it safe with a buzz cut. Fortunately at one point I became friends with a hairdresser and she gave me a style that everyone seem to like, despite being slightly worried it might look a little gay. I even had some random girls on Facebook messaging me saying how they liked my style, I was surprised. Sadly I couldn't maintain it, so I went back to buzz cuts lol.

Also when the hair grows, trying to style it and get the right balance between not a douchebag, not trying too hard and not a virgin.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

This keeps me awake at night. Remember when a bowl cut was acceptable?










This man looks confident in his bowl cut.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

I have always kept a slightly long late 1960s style haircut. I have almost never seen anyone with the same hair, but I don't care. It's me, and those who don't like it can build a bridge to get over it.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

This is strangely acceptable nowadays.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Maybe dye it? Some boys at my school did that and it looked good without making it look like they were trying too hard.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Yer Blues said:


> This keeps me awake at night. Remember when a bowl cut was acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha! :lol Not laughing at you, Ntln, just that bowl cut.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

the tonsure's the way to go


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I told my mom I wanted to grow a dennis ritchie beard, she told me to GTFO (jk she did hate the idea though)


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I want to grow my hair out like this, and grow a bread with it. The problem is that my job won't allow our hair to be that long, or for us to have beards. I like 1960s-70s fashion.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I heard stuff like this is meant to be the new in thing and make the lady's go wild?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Uh.

Lol.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

O my.. so many D:


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

There are many. I would like to try some others out but due to my extremely thick and bushy hair my only option is a buzz cut or to look like Sonic the hedgehog.


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

You don't see enough young people with comb overs in my opinion.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

<--- Wish I could have any other hairstyle with this hair, but it's physically impossible without a ton of hair products.

However, I Wear my mane wild and prideful lol.

When it gets long enough, I start looking like dem Super Saiyans. 

Srs


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

There are a ton of styles that you can wear without looking gay, virgin, dbag, or like you tried too hard. Look at magazines. Look at runway models. Look at styles from other countries. There are literally billions of hair styles. You don't have to go with the most currently accepted look to have nice hair.



Cam1 said:


> There are many. I would like to try some others out but due to my extremely thick and bushy hair my only option is a buzz cut *or to look like Sonic the hedgehog*.


Do eeetttttt.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

The pomade look seems acceptable. Maybe everyone's tired of the Kurt Cobain-esqe aesthetic, so we're throwing backward now.. 

I currently look the way my grandpa did back in the 1940's


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

yukikodunkzone said:


> There are a ton of styles that you can wear without looking gay, virgin, dbag, or like you tried too hard. Look at magazines. Look at runway models. Look at styles from other countries. There are literally billions of hair styles. You don't have to go with the most currently accepted look to have nice hair.


It's not that there's lack of hairstyles that look good, it's that there's a lack of hairstyles that don't get ridiculed.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

h00dz said:


> I heard stuff like this is meant to be the new in thing and make the lady's go wild?


I hate my hair and there is never really anything I can do with it. It is so completely straight and boring. I would love to have the hair in the pic above but that aint gonna be possible with the hair I got. I guess I could dye my hair darker as I hate the light brown colour I got now, but that is a lot of effort to dye it every month indefinitely.

The guys who have decent hair styles just have their hair naturally that way to begin with. There isn't much you can do to change your hair.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Ntln said:


> It's not that there's lack of hairstyles that look good, it's that there's a lack of hairstyles that don't get ridiculed.


I've never heard of someone ridiculing people for their hairstyle. Who cares what people think? I cut my hair all through high school because I couldn't find a hair dresser who could make my hair emulate anime characters, haha. Sort of like this:










Maybe people thought I looked stupid, but I didn't care at the time. I thought I was fabulous. Life is better if you don't try to fit the molds that everyone else seems to. On a side note, I can totally understand the fear about what other people think, I'm still like that with clothes and weight and stuff. I guess I just slowly realized that hair for some reason is easier to be unique with.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

h00dz said:


> I heard stuff like this is meant to be the new in thing and make the lady's go wild?


Lol wtf? He looks like a ****ing lion! :lol


----------



## LimePenguin (Aug 3, 2011)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Lol wtf? He looks like a ****ing lion! :lol


Ahahaa

Though that's not necessarily a bad thing to look like a lion.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

My cousin made a remark about my haircut saying he had his like mine when he was ten. Basically talking crap, but i don't give a ***** because I get compliments on it. Its eithrr how it is now or a frohaux.


----------



## spike12321 (Sep 14, 2013)

i really dislike it too. i have long shoulder length girly hair (few of my females are jelly). i just have it straightened. females have like 100 billion ways to dress up their hair while we have like 100 or less.


----------



## PillsHere (Feb 22, 2012)

Yep, it's annoying. Try even getting a job with a mid-length or more hairstyle, not possible unless you style it to where it looks short.



h00dz said:


> I heard stuff like this is meant to be the new in thing and make the lady's go wild?


As someone who used to have hair about that length and a very similar style (not quite as..volumized.)
The amount of time and effort it would take to achieve and maintain that look would be life-wasting. Like, literally. You'd spend hours each day on up-keep if you wanted it to stay looking that good.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

How 'bout these?










You are right, it's worse for men, but I feel bothered too, by convention and 
trends. The social aspects of hair are really ******* annoying. You have
to look a certain way to fit in. The place where I live is boring, anyway. It's 
probably better in bigger cities/places. I saw an old man in a lime green shiny
miniskirt last time I was in a big city and no one seemed to notice.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I got looking around google images and came across this. It's like everything you hated about 
Grandma's sweaters...plus material from that old mushroom footstool in the basement den.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

housebunny said:


> I got looking around google images and came across this. It's like everything you hated about
> Grandma's sweaters...plus material from that old mushroom footstool in the basement den.


Dear god......


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Cuts like this seem to be the rage around here right now.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

h00dz said:


> Dear god......


Don't you want one? I know I do.

The haircut above is cute.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

WhatBITW said:


> Cuts like this seem to be the rage around here right now.


I hate this haircut so much. It's nearly every third guy walking around with a haircut like this where I live.

As for men haircuts in general, I think it's harder than for women, but still, you can think of many ways how to style your hair. At least I don't really care what others think about my hair, probably because I've always had a different hairstyle, even before my SA kicked in. I used to walk around with pretty long hair, got a haircut at a place where the guy couldn't speak English, didn't understand what I was asking for, cut my hair incredibly short, buzzcut short, and I've never had a buzzcut before in my life. I hated that hair, but after about 2 weeks, when my hair grew back a little, I started to notice that after waking up my hair look really messy. Tried to comb them up and noticed that the hairstyle fits me pretty well. That's at least how I get my haircuts, by complete accident. If your hair aren't completely short, buy some hair gel, lock yourself inside for that day and experiment until you find a hairstyle with which you think you look good.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

yukikodunkzone said:


> There are a ton of styles that you can wear without looking gay, virgin, dbag, or like you tried too hard. Look at magazines. Look at runway models. Look at styles from other countries. There are literally billions of hair styles. You don't have to go with the most currently accepted look to have nice hair.
> 
> Do eeetttttt.


what's wrong with looking gay?

don't perpetuate self-denigration - we have enough of it in the gay community.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Is there really anything you can do other than short back and sides, then quiff it? Would look like a total tosser if I had the cut that whatBITW posted 

That being said, I'm probably going to be bald in ten/fifteen years haha.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

basuraeuropea said:


> what's wrong with looking gay?
> 
> don't perpetuate self-denigration - we have enough of it in the gay community.


I think he's just saying not coming across as gay. I don't know what a homosexual haircut is though.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

nrelax11 said:


> I think he's just saying not coming across as gay. I don't know what a homosexual haircut is though.


There isn't really one, from what I've seen. Lesbian though, that's a different story...


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

nrelax11 said:


> I think he's just saying not coming across as gay. I don't know what a homosexual haircut is though.


there isn't a gay haircut - hair isn't indicative of sexual orientation by any means.

what he's saying about coming across as gay shouldn't be anything to be ashamed of and that was the implication given the rest of the descriptors he lumped it with, all negatively perceived by society.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

housebunny said:


> I got looking around google images and came across this. It's like everything you hated about
> Grandma's sweaters...plus material from that old mushroom footstool in the basement den.


omg, love it!



basuraeuropea said:


> what's wrong with looking gay?
> 
> don't perpetuate self-denigration - we have enough of it in the gay community.


Well I assumed the one poster who said he liked his haircut but thought it might look gay was trying to say that it was a very good haircut and/or styled really well. I don't think there is anything wrong with thinking that gay guys look better or care more about their appearance. I also don't think there is anything wrong with not wanting to look that way.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

WhatBITW said:


> There isn't really one, from what I've seen. Lesbian though, that's a different story...


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

probably offline said:


>


If only I had the perfect face and hair, I could pull this off D:


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> there isn't a gay haircut - hair isn't indicative of sexual orientation by any means.
> 
> what he's saying about coming across as gay shouldn't be anything to be ashamed of and that was the implication given the rest of the descriptors he lumped it with, all negatively perceived by society.


As the OP, I'd like to stress that I never personally used the word gay in a negative sense in any of my posts on this thread or this forum in general.

I agree with what you say, it's politically incorrect to talk use the word gay in a derogatory manner, especially when describing something that has nothing to do with one's sexuality, but I also think he just used it as a figure of speech (albeit a somewhat offensive one), not necessarily as something meant to be homophobic.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Ntln said:


> Any other guy bothered by this? I mean, it seems like the only acceptable hairstyles are short and normal or a buzzcut. Everything else gets ridiculed. People make such sharp judgments just over your haircut.
> Let's see:
> Short and messy- Bro/dbag
> Medium and straight- Emo
> ...


yea try being bald lol.

I have **** all choice. if I had hair i'd do something with it, theres loads of decent acceptable hairstyles at the moment.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I think medium length messy hair is my favorite.. but everyone can wear different style in a different way. What looks emo on one person, can look great on another. It all depends on the other ways you present yourself.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Anyone who could rock the 'sideshow bob' look, should. :blank


----------



## azureyoshi (Dec 26, 2012)

[redacted]


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Ntln said:


> As the OP, I'd like to stress that I never personally used the word gay in a negative sense in any of my posts on this thread or this forum in general.
> 
> I agree with what you say, it's politically incorrect to talk use the word gay in a derogatory manner, especially when describing something that has nothing to do with one's sexuality, but I also think he just used it as a figure of speech (albeit a somewhat offensive one), not necessarily as something meant to be homophobic.


i appreciate that you don't use the descriptor 'gay' as a derogatory term. that's just the thing though, it is a derogatory term when used as a 'figure of speech' - an offensive one as you pointed out. it shouldn't be used as a figure of speech and if one were to replace the word 'gay' with, say, 'black' or 'jewish' or 'latino' in the phrases 'that's gay!' or 'how gay!' then you see how offensive the terminology really is.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

h00dz said:


> I heard stuff like this is meant to be the new in thing and make the lady's go wild?





Sacrieur said:


> Uh.
> 
> Lol.


Yeah, it is a bit out there.

He looks like a cross between Apolo Ohno (American speed skater) and a troll doll.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

markwalters2 said:


>


yea, err. no. :lol

op, check out these articles for ideas;
http://www.esquire.com/style/grooming/mens-hairstyles
http://www.gq.com.au/style/grooming/galleries/mens+hairstyles+2013,22187?pos=1#top


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> i appreciate that you don't use the descriptor 'gay' as a derogatory term. that's just the thing though, it is a derogatory term when used as a 'figure of speech' - an offensive one as you pointed out. it shouldn't be used as a figure of speech and if one were to replace the word 'gay' with, say, 'black' or 'jewish' or 'latino' in the phrases 'that's gay!' or 'how gay!' then you see how offensive the terminology really is.


No, I actually agree with you, hence why I don't use it like that. It's just that most people who use it don't really think it through like that.


----------

